# I Know What I Did Last Summer



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Have been meaning to post this for some time. Through a set of weird circumstances I had the opportunity to spend some time with a City in Western Iowa last summer. Population was about 450. WalMart and box stores more or less killed all retail. The place does have an absolutely magical, tiny, building supply place thriving still though. The people are trying to bring their little town back to life. 

Anyhow, I took not so much as paint brush to the town but the people wanted to beautify their downtown to get their hopes up a bit. I worked with the community to come up with new color schemes for the buildings based on what they wanted (of course not what I would have chosen). Anyhow the community really rallied and even the fire department came out with trucks to "powerwash" the three buildings that got painted last season. More to go come Spring.

By the way, of course the box stores and WalMart would not donate so much as $1 or one gallon of crap paint (thank God). I don't think people realize how much these places suck out of a community without giving anything back. As a result, guess where 450 or so people are and are not buying their paint now though...

Sherwin Williams, via the nearest local store, stepped up to the plate with nice stuff. Unfortunately the rep thought the buildings only needed a clear spot primer so that is what went on instead of a nice primer. I know it may just look like a new paint job on three buildings but you cannot imagine what the project has meant to the people of the place. Thought you might like to see before and afters. I am pretty proud of the project.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice job Sd,
Amazing what a coat of paint will do. I think it looks good. Sounds like it was a nice project to do.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

sdsester said:


> Have been meaning to post this for some time. Through a set of weird circumstances I had the opportunity to spend some time with a
> 
> 
> > * City in Western Iowa*
> ...


Right across the river from me. Can you reveal the name of the town? I've probably driven through it. Nice Job!!!!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Kevin M. said:


> Right across the river from me. Can you reveal the name of the town? I've probably driven through it. Nice Job!!!!


Not anxious to post it but will send you a private message. Among other things, I got them aggressive about getting into filing and fighting for grants and things. A certain neighboring town, with political clout would shut down all their efforts if it found out.


----------



## AppleMac*Fit (Dec 26, 2007)

Good job! Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------

